# General beekeeping > Bee health >  possible restriction to oxalic acid use

## Rosie

I have not heard anything on here about the Home Office considering restrictions on the access to certain chemicals.  One of the chemicals under consideration is oxalic acid.  One of our beekeepers was consulted just in time (after the Home Office had thought they had finished the consultation phase) and managed to get them to reconsider the impact on beekeepers.

The final decisions have not been made yet but the likely outcome is that concentrations greater than 10% solution will be banned to people without a license or bona fide business use for the acid.  It will mean the end of ordinary beekeepers mixing their own from crystals.

----------

